# Cannot access microsoft.com domain!!!



## McAvelli (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi guys,
I was trying to open msdn.microsoft.com, but my browser couldn't open the page, so I thought they have technical problems. Than I tried microsoft.com and I realized that I cannot reach microsoft's domain. 
Does anyone have a solution? Is the problem at my browsers, or at my ISP or maybe I have some kind of a virus?

I have installed Firefox 3.0.5 and IE 6.0

P.S. I tried with IP address as well instead of domain (I thought I had dns problem), but still nothing.

Please help...


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Pull up a command prompt and do *tracert microsoft.com*

Post that here for us to see. (Right click in the command prompt and click Select All then hit enter. Come back here and paste)


----------



## McAvelli (Apr 19, 2008)

avisitor said:


> Pull up a command prompt and do *tracert microsoft.com*
> 
> Post that here for us to see. (Right click in the command prompt and click Select All then hit enter. Come back here and paste)


I did that and here's the result:
Unable to resolve target system name microsoft.com.

_Thank's for the quick replay.._


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok, try tracert 207.46.232.182

It's going to be tough because microsoft.com doesn't respond to pings. Can you browse to http://207.46.232.182

It looks like you have a DNS problem.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see a *TRACERT yahoo.com*.

Also, please post an *IPCONFIG /ALL* from that machine.


----------



## McAvelli (Apr 19, 2008)

avisitor said:


> Ok, try tracert 207.46.232.182
> 
> It's going to be tough because microsoft.com doesn't respond to pings. Can you browse to http://207.46.232.182
> 
> It looks like you have a DNS problem.


I don't think I have DNS problem, since I cannot access even with IP. Itried http://207.46.232.182 but still nothing.
Here's the tracert 207.46.232.182 result:


```
C:\Documents and Settings\Xhevat>tracert 207.46.232.182

Tracing route to 207.46.232.182 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1     7 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2    14 ms     7 ms     7 ms  77.28.176.1
  3    13 ms     7 ms     8 ms  62.162.202.145
  4    13 ms    12 ms    12 ms  62.162.201.45
  5    19 ms    13 ms    12 ms  mk-sw-2-Po1.mt.net.mk [195.26.150.37]
  6    21 ms    14 ms    14 ms  MKWR01-Po2.mt.net.mk [195.26.150.54]
  7    33 ms    27 ms    27 ms  pos5-2.border0-ip2.net.telekom.hu [84.1.64.13]
  8    35 ms    28 ms    28 ms  bpt-b1-link.telia.net [213.248.76.189]
  9    53 ms    47 ms    46 ms  ffm-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.251.182]
 10    56 ms    59 ms    59 ms  prs-bb1-pos7-0-0.telia.net [213.248.64.110]
 11   272 ms   138 ms   475 ms  ash-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.251.98]
 12   340 ms   139 ms   474 ms  microsoft-ic-119510-ash-bb1.c.telia.net [213.248.89.18]
 13   297 ms   136 ms   477 ms  ge-0-3-0-57.ash-64cb-1b.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.41.57]
 14   287 ms   172 ms   441 ms  gig6-0.core1.was1.us.msn.net [207.46.38.1]
 15   291 ms   170 ms   171 ms  207.46.46.145
 16   588 ms   219 ms   394 ms  ge-1-0-0-0.co2-64c-1a.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.45.94]
 17   478 ms   614 ms   614 ms  ge-0-1-0-0.wst-64cb-1a.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.34.9]
 18   472 ms   614 ms   921 ms  ge-0-2-0-0.tuk-64cb-1b.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.40.22]
 19   757 ms   921 ms   921 ms  ge-0-0-0-0.tuk-64cb-1a.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.41.73]
 20   289 ms   360 ms     *     ten2-4.tuk-76c-1a.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.41.90]
 21   475 ms   614 ms   614 ms  po17.tuk-65ns-mcs-1b.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.35.146]
 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 23     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 24     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 25     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 26     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 27     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 28     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 29     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 30     *        *        *     Request timed out.

Trace complete.
```


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, the trace to microsoft.com looks proper.

Howabout *nslookup microsoft.com* along with what JohnWill wanted in his post.


----------



## McAvelli (Apr 19, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> Let's see a *TRACERT yahoo.com*.
> 
> Also, please post an *IPCONFIG /ALL* from that machine.


I actually tried tracert google.com since it was faster:


```
C:\Documents and Settings\*******>TRACERT google.com

Tracing route to google.com [209.85.171.100]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2    14 ms     7 ms     9 ms  77.28.176.1
  3     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  62.162.202.145
  4    18 ms    12 ms    13 ms  62.162.201.101
  5    16 ms    15 ms    16 ms  mk-ws-1-Po2.mt.net.mk [195.26.150.41]
  6    22 ms    14 ms    14 ms  MKWR02-Po1.mt.net.mk [195.26.150.58]
  7    29 ms    22 ms    22 ms  79.101.96.9
  8    54 ms    46 ms    49 ms  de-cix20.net.google.com [80.81.193.108]
  9    59 ms    48 ms    51 ms  209.85.255.176
 10    62 ms    60 ms    56 ms  209.85.248.182
 11   584 ms    63 ms   141 ms  72.14.236.220
 12   678 ms   130 ms   790 ms  216.239.46.14
 13   147 ms   566 ms   139 ms  64.233.175.213
 14   437 ms   153 ms   460 ms  216.239.46.227
 15   640 ms   164 ms   449 ms  72.14.232.141
 16   185 ms   390 ms   181 ms  209.85.243.117
 17   711 ms   614 ms   200 ms  209.85.241.211
 18     *      429 ms   375 ms  216.239.46.208
 19   360 ms   614 ms   614 ms  216.239.48.143
 20   432 ms   605 ms   266 ms  209.85.251.153
 21   432 ms   222 ms   339 ms  74.125.31.6
 22   267 ms   330 ms   614 ms  cg-in-f100.google.com [209.85.171.100]

Trace complete.
```
And here's the ipconfig all result:

```
C:\Documents and Settings\******>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ************
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-**-BF-**-18-**
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.34
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.162.32.5
                                            192.168.1.1
        NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
        Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 19, 2009 12:01:07 AM
        Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 01, 2009 4:01:07 PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

        Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth PAN Network Adapter
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 10-11-11-11-11-11
```


----------



## McAvelli (Apr 19, 2008)

avisitor said:


> Well, the trace to microsoft.com looks proper.
> 
> Howabout *nslookup microsoft.com* along with what JohnWill wanted in his post.




```
C:\Documents and Settings\******>nslookup microsoft.com
Server:  mtdns1.mt.net.mk
Address:  62.162.32.5

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:    microsoft.com
Addresses:  207.46.232.182, 207.46.197.32
```


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The interesting thing is that I get almost the exact same trace to that IP address.

C:\>tracert 207.46.232.182

Tracing route to 207.46.232.182 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms ZyXEL [192.168.0.1]
2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms ActionTec [192.168.1.1]
3 4 ms 4 ms 4 ms 98.114.133.1
4 5 ms 4 ms 5 ms G3-0-5-791.LCR-07.PHLAPA.verizon-gni.net [130.81.131.136]
5 21 ms 12 ms 12 ms 130.81.17.209
6 13 ms 12 ms 12 ms 130.81.14.58
7 11 ms 12 ms 12 ms ge-7-3-0-57.nyc-64cb-1b.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.34.157]
8 11 ms 12 ms 12 ms ge-0-0-0-0.nyc-64cb-1a.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.37.149]
9 31 ms 97 ms 32 ms ge-1-0-0-0.chg-64cb-1b.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.41.197]
10 97 ms 97 ms 97 ms ge-0-0-0-0.chg-64cb-1a.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.41.209]
11 88 ms 87 ms 87 ms ge-3-3-0-0.co2-64c-1b.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.41.194]
12 86 ms 87 ms 87 ms ge-1-2-0-0.wst-64cb-1b.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.35.189]
13 86 ms 87 ms 87 ms ge-1-0-0-0.tuk-64cb-1a.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.40.26]
14 86 ms 87 ms 87 ms ten1-2.tuk-76c-1b.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.41.94]
15 88 ms 87 ms 87 ms po14.tuk-65ns-mcs-1a.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.35.134]
16 * * * Request timed out.
17 * * * Request timed out.
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * 207.46.232.182 reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

I get the exact same trace as you, John, just a little variation because I'm on L3 instead of VZ. But, I connect to msn.net at the same point. 

The nslookup indicates DNS is properly functioning. I guess we could try stack repairs.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I guess so, though I don't hold out much hope that something this specific would be a general stack issue. However, since it's easy to try... 

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## McAvelli (Apr 19, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> I guess so, though I don't hold out much hope that something this specific would be a general stack issue. However, since it's easy to try...
> 
> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*
> 
> ...


I did this and still nothing!
Since you guys said that you have the same route to microsoft.com and it works for you, is it possible that my ISP has cashed microsoft.com, and that's why it doesn't work?
Because I don't see that any solution works for me!
Thanks for your help...


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

We both go through the po14 gateway, you go through the po17 gateway.

So, this is just Microsoft's site that's giving your problems, right?


----------



## McAvelli (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes just Microsoft's site.


----------



## JXJ (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi i have exactly the same problem on a Server 2003 with SP2.
All websites are working with just exception of microsoft.com or microsoft.dk for that matter.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm thinking this is something farther up the food chain, it doesn't appear to be an issue with your machine.

Just a thought, can you access Microsoft through a proxy server? Try this one, I can access www.microsoft.com through it: https://www.ninjacloak.com.

This will route you through a different path to Microsoft, it'll be useful to see if this changes the symptoms.


----------



## JXJ (Jan 19, 2009)

Theres no problem going through that proxy.


----------



## McAvelli (Apr 19, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> I'm thinking this is something farther up the food chain, it doesn't appear to be an issue with your machine.
> 
> Just a thought, can you access Microsoft through a proxy server? Try this one, I can access www.microsoft.com through it: https://www.ninjacloak.com.
> 
> This will route you through a different path to Microsoft, it'll be useful to see if this changes the symptoms.


Sorry for the late response JohnWill, I was actually trying different solutions (I changed MTU settings of LAN and WLAN, but still nothing).

And YES, I can access microsoft.com through https://www.ninjacloak.com.
It's wierd because I can access microsoft.com from another machine with the same router. So it gotta be the problem at my laptop. I also tried to clean my PC with Spybot but nothing.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*S*tart, *R*un, *NOTEPAD c:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\HOSTS.*

Select all and copy and paste to a message here.


----------



## McAvelli (Apr 19, 2008)

I attached the txt file, beacause it's too long to post it here.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok, so that looks fine. Looks like a standard hosts file with all the stuff from Spybot.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Another possibility down the drain.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

McAvelli said:


> It's wierd because I can access microsoft.com from another machine with the same router. So it gotta be the problem at my laptop. I also tried to clean my PC with Spybot but nothing.


That's interesting...

Let's see a HijackThis log for the sake of it.


----------



## McAvelli (Apr 19, 2008)

```
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:39:17 AM, on 1/20/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\VMSnap3.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Domino.EXE
C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\egui.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BlueSoleil.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
c:\xampp\apache\bin\apache.exe
C:\Program Files\CodeGear\RAD Studio\6.0\bin\BSQLServer.exe
C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypserv.exe
C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\ekrn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI6841~1\MSSQL\binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Analysis Services\Bin\msmdsrv.exe
C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NMSSvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\xampp\apache\bin\apache.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Xhevat\Desktop\DRTCP.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://google.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
O2 - BHO: AskBar BHO - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Foxit Toolbar - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl.exe] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VMSnap3] C:\WINDOWS\VMSnap3.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Domino] C:\WINDOWS\Domino.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [egui] "C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\egui.exe" /hide /waitservice
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BluetoothAuthenticationAgent] rundll32.exe bthprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OM2_Monitor] "C:\Program Files\OLYMPUS\OLYMPUS Master 2\MMonitor.exe" -NoStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: BlueSoleil.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: + Offline &Explorer: Download the link - file://C:\Program Files\Offline Explorer Enterprise\Add_UrlO.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: + Offline E&xplorer: Download the current page - file://C:\Program Files\Offline Explorer Enterprise\Add_AllO.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run WinHTTrack - {36ECAF82-3300-8F84-092E-AFF36D6C7040} - C:\Program Files\WinHTTrack\WinHTTrackIEBar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Launch WinHTTrack - {36ECAF82-3300-8F84-092E-AFF36D6C7040} - C:\Program Files\WinHTTrack\WinHTTrackIEBar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1228619441687
O23 - Service: Apache2.2 - Apache Software Foundation - c:\xampp\apache\bin\apache.exe
O23 - Service: BlackfishSQL - CodeGear - C:\Program Files\CodeGear\RAD Studio\6.0\bin\BSQLServer.exe
O23 - Service: BlueSoleil Hid Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
O23 - Service: Com4QLBEx - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe
O23 - Service: Crypkey License - CrypKey (Canada) Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\crypserv.exe
O23 - Service: Eset HTTP Server (EhttpSrv) - ESET - C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\EHttpSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Eset Service (ekrn) - ESET - C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\ekrn.exe
O23 - Service: FileZilla Server FTP server (FileZilla Server) - FileZilla Project - C:\xampp\filezillaftp\filezillaserver.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: mysql - Unknown owner - C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe

--
End of file - 8889 bytes
```


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I have seen this problem before after windows goe to update.If it thinks you do not have a genuine copy then you cant acess thier sites------but getting through with a proxy kinda blows that too.
This is odd


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, one thing, you appear to have some adware: http://www.what-is-exe.com/filenames/askbar-dll.html


----------



## McAvelli (Apr 19, 2008)

Here's afresh one (i dleted bho - ask)


```
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:57:55 AM, on 1/20/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\VMSnap3.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Domino.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\egui.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BlueSoleil.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
c:\xampp\apache\bin\apache.exe
C:\Program Files\CodeGear\RAD Studio\6.0\bin\BSQLServer.exe
C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypserv.exe
C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\ekrn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI6841~1\MSSQL\binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\xampp\apache\bin\apache.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Analysis Services\Bin\msmdsrv.exe
C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NMSSvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://google.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl.exe] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VMSnap3] C:\WINDOWS\VMSnap3.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Domino] C:\WINDOWS\Domino.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [egui] "C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\egui.exe" /hide /waitservice
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BluetoothAuthenticationAgent] rundll32.exe bthprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OM2_Monitor] "C:\Program Files\OLYMPUS\OLYMPUS Master 2\MMonitor.exe" -NoStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: BlueSoleil.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: + Offline &Explorer: Download the link - file://C:\Program Files\Offline Explorer Enterprise\Add_UrlO.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: + Offline E&xplorer: Download the current page - file://C:\Program Files\Offline Explorer Enterprise\Add_AllO.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run WinHTTrack - {36ECAF82-3300-8F84-092E-AFF36D6C7040} - C:\Program Files\WinHTTrack\WinHTTrackIEBar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Launch WinHTTrack - {36ECAF82-3300-8F84-092E-AFF36D6C7040} - C:\Program Files\WinHTTrack\WinHTTrackIEBar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1228619441687
O23 - Service: Apache2.2 - Apache Software Foundation - c:\xampp\apache\bin\apache.exe
O23 - Service: BlackfishSQL - CodeGear - C:\Program Files\CodeGear\RAD Studio\6.0\bin\BSQLServer.exe
O23 - Service: BlueSoleil Hid Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
O23 - Service: Com4QLBEx - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe
O23 - Service: Crypkey License - CrypKey (Canada) Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\crypserv.exe
O23 - Service: Eset HTTP Server (EhttpSrv) - ESET - C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\EHttpSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Eset Service (ekrn) - ESET - C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\ekrn.exe
O23 - Service: FileZilla Server FTP server (FileZilla Server) - FileZilla Project - C:\xampp\filezillaftp\filezillaserver.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: mysql - Unknown owner - C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe

--
End of file - 8377 bytes
```


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Same issue I presume?

Have you tried totally disabling ESET? Do you have that firewall running?


----------



## McAvelli (Apr 19, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> Same issue I presume?
> 
> Have you tried totally disabling ESET? Do you have that firewall running?


I disabled everything, tried with safe mode but still nothing. This leads me to think that maybe I have something suspicious at my registry or maybe microsoft.com is blocking my MAC address since the time I crashed some of their servers 

Here's a log of some problematic key's on my registry:

```
Missing Shared DLL	C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\System.Windows.Forms.tlb	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\System.EnterpriseServices.tlb	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\Microsoft.JScript.tlb	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\Microsoft.Vsa.tlb	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\System.Drawing.tlb	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscoree.tlb	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorlib.tlb	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\System.tlb	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\Microsoft.Vsa.Vb.CodeDOMProcessor.tlb	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	c:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole Db\Resources\1028\MSOLAP80.RLL	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	c:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole Db\Resources\1031\MSOLAP80.RLL	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	c:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole Db\Resources\1034\MSOLAP80.RLL	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	c:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole Db\Resources\1036\MSOLAP80.RLL	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	c:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole Db\Resources\1040\MSOLAP80.RLL	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	c:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole Db\Resources\1041\MSOLAP80.RLL	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	c:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole Db\Resources\1042\MSOLAP80.RLL	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	c:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole Db\Resources\1043\MSOLAP80.RLL	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	c:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole Db\Resources\1046\MSOLAP80.RLL	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	c:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole Db\Resources\1053\MSOLAP80.RLL	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	c:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole Db\Resources\2052\MSOLAP80.RLL	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Unused File Extension	OISbmpfile	HKCR\OISbmpfile
Unused File Extension	OISemffile	HKCR\OISemffile
Unused File Extension	OISgiffile	HKCR\OISgiffile
Unused File Extension	OISjpegfile	HKCR\OISjpegfile
Unused File Extension	OISpngfile	HKCR\OISpngfile
Unused File Extension	OIStiffile	HKCR\OIStiffile
Unused File Extension	OISwmffile	HKCR\OISwmffile
Unused File Extension	SysmonLogManager.Snapin	HKCR\SysmonLogManager.Snapin
Unused File Extension	VCF	HKCR\VCF
Unused File Extension	WMPCD	HKCR\WMPCD
Unused File Extension	.34:1135/pictures/	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.34:1135/pictures/
Unused File Extension	.3:1135/disk_d/	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.3:1135/disk_d/
Unused File Extension	.3:1135/disk_d/DrIvErS/	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.3:1135/disk_d/DrIvErS/
Unused File Extension	.bpd	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.bpd
Unused File Extension	.bpl	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.bpl
Unused File Extension	.nbu	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.nbu
Unused File Extension	.part	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.part
Unused File Extension	.pf	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.pf
Unused File Extension	[email protected]=es&osCsid=d9280ed6f9067548798b5e29bfa0d828	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\[email protected]=es&osCsid=d9280ed6f9067548798b5e29bfa0d828
Unused File Extension	.plsk	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.plsk
Unused File Extension	.sdc	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.sdc
Unused File Extension	.sqm	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.sqm
Unused File Extension	.thm	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.thm
Unused File Extension	.wim	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.wim
Open with Application Issue	"C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe" "%1"	HKCR\AcroExch.Document\shell\Open
Invalid Default Icon	%SystemRoot%\system32\accwiz.exe,0	HKCR\acwfile\DefaultIcon
Open with Application Issue	%SystemRoot%\system32\accwiz.exe %1	HKCR\acwfile\shell\open
ActiveX/COM Issue	ADCS - {89E30300-764D-11d0-B282-00A0C90F56FC}	HKCR\ADCS
Invalid Default Icon	C:\Program Files\CodeGear\RAD Studio\6.0\Bin\deployide120.bpl,0	HKCR\BDS.BDSDEPLOYFile\DefaultIcon
Invalid Default Icon	C:\Program Files\CodeGear\RAD Studio\6.0\Bin\dotnetaspide120.bpl,6	HKCR\BDS.ConfigFile\DefaultIcon
Invalid Default Icon	%systemroot%\system32\clipbrd.exe,1	HKCR\clpfile\DefaultIcon
Invalid Default Icon	C:\WINDOWS\system32\CMMGR32.EXE,1	HKCR\Connection Manager Profile\DefaultIcon
Open with Application Issue	C:\WINDOWS\system32\CMMGR32.EXE "%1"	HKCR\Connection Manager Profile\shell\open
Open with Application Issue	C:\WINDOWS\system32\CMMGR32.EXE /settings "%1"	HKCR\Connection Manager Profile\shell\Settings...
Invalid Default Icon	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\RarSFX2\Flash.exe,8	HKCR\Flash.ActionScriptFile\DefaultIcon
Open with Application Issue	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\RarSFX2\Flash.exe /dde	HKCR\Flash.ActionScriptFile\shell\open
Open with Application Issue	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\RarSFX2\Flash.exe /dde	HKCR\Flash.ActionScriptFile\shell\print
Open with Application Issue	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\RarSFX2\Flash.exe /dde	HKCR\Flash.ActionScriptFile\shell\printto
Invalid Default Icon	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\RarSFX2\Flash.exe,8	HKCR\Flash.ASCommunicationFile\DefaultIcon
Open with Application Issue	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\RarSFX2\Flash.exe /dde	HKCR\Flash.ASCommunicationFile\shell\Open
Invalid Default Icon	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\RarSFX2\Flash.exe,4	HKCR\Flash.ColorTableFile\DefaultIcon
Invalid Default Icon	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\RarSFX2\Flash.exe,7	HKCR\Flash.DebugFile\DefaultIcon
Invalid Default Icon	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\RarSFX2\Flash.exe,12	HKCR\Flash.FlashComponentFile\DefaultIcon
Invalid Default Icon	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\RarSFX2\Flash.exe,10	HKCR\Flash.FlashProjectFile\DefaultIcon
Open with Application Issue	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\RarSFX2\Flash.exe /dde	HKCR\Flash.FlashProjectFile\shell\Open
Invalid Default Icon	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\RarSFX2\Flash.exe,11	HKCR\Flash.JSCommandFile\DefaultIcon
Open with Application Issue	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\RarSFX2\Flash.exe /dde	HKCR\Flash.JSCommandFile\shell\Open
Invalid Default Icon	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\RarSFX2\Flash.exe,1	HKCR\Flash.Movie\DefaultIcon
Open with Application Issue	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\RarSFX2\Flash.exe /dde	HKCR\Flash.Movie\shell\open
Open with Application Issue	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\RarSFX2\Flash.exe /dde	HKCR\Flash.Movie\shell\print
Open with Application Issue	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\RarSFX2\Flash.exe /dde	HKCR\Flash.Movie\shell\printto
Open with Application Issue	"C:\Program Files\Windows NT\HYPERTRM.EXE" %1	HKCR\htfile\shell\open
ActiveX/COM Issue	iHDPlayer.CiHDPlayer.1 - 702A4E71-DCE4-4db4-B311-8349C7DDB22E}	HKCR\iHDPlayer.CiHDPlayer.1
Invalid or empty file class	InfoPath.TemplatePart.2	HKCR\InfoPath.TemplatePart.2
ActiveX/COM Issue	MailFileAtt - {00020D05-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}	HKCR\MailFileAtt
ActiveX/COM Issue	mapifvbx.object - {41116C00-8B90-101B-96CD-00AA003B14FC}	HKCR\mapifvbx.object
ActiveX/COM Issue	mapifvbx.object.1 - {41116C00-8B90-101B-96CD-00AA003B14FC}	HKCR\mapifvbx.object.1
ActiveX/COM Issue	NMUIEngine.NMUIResourceLoaderHarddisk - {03DC5606-EA66-4f02-AB52-2065524B03821}	HKCR\NMUIEngine.NMUIResourceLoaderHarddisk
Invalid Default Icon	C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\MusicManager.exe	HKCR\Nokia.aac\DefaultIcon
Open with Application Issue	C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\MusicManager.exe /play "%1"	HKCR\Nokia.aac\shell\Open
Invalid Default Icon	C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\MusicManager.exe	HKCR\Nokia.m4a\DefaultIcon
Open with Application Issue	C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\MusicManager.exe /play "%1"	HKCR\Nokia.m4a\shell\Open
Open with Application Issue	"C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\CommunicationCentre.exe" {da479c8f-72da-407a-bf46-1fd318d8d29f} 1 "%1"	HKCR\PCSuiteContactsView\shell\open
Open with Application Issue	"C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\CommunicationCentre.exe" {dcfe9f94-57a7-47a3-bf32-055264c02dbe} 1 "%1"	HKCR\PCSuiteMessagesView\shell\open
Invalid Default Icon	%SystemRoot%\system32\msppcnfg.exe,1	HKCR\ppifile\DefaultIcon
Open with Application Issue	%SystemRoot%\System32\msppcnfg.exe /Config %1	HKCR\ppifile\shell\open
Invalid Default Icon	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\RarSFX2\Flash.exe,2	HKCR\ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash\DefaultIcon
ActiveX/COM Issue	VisualStudio.VSPolicyExtenderProvider.8.0 - {2AA841FA-72CF-493d-BD95-81E46540BEC8}	HKCR\VisualStudio.VSPolicyExtenderProvider.8.0
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll	HKCR\CLSID\{0702a2b6-13aa-4090-9e01-bcdc85dd933f}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogoManager\FileTransfer.dll	HKCR\CLSID\{0B53CAD9-DE63-4296-8FE3-CF401365DEF2}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\WINDOWS\system32\macromed\flash\flash.ocx	HKCR\CLSID\{1171A62F-05D2-11D1-83FC-00A0C9089C5A}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogoManager\FileTransfer.dll	HKCR\CLSID\{1191CACC-A91F-49E0-9172-CA6BA512E3A3}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\WINDOWS\system32\hypertrm.dll	HKCR\CLSID\{1B53F360-9A1B-1069-930C-00AA0030EBC8}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\%SystemRoot%\system32\eapa3hst.dll	HKCR\CLSID\{1FF84C3B-1140-4eb6-BE38-4BE618D2E7D6}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll	HKCR\CLSID\{3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Documents and Settings\Xhevat\My Documents\WEB-down\Reailer.Org-Setup-0.0.16\Retailer.Org\vbalIml6.ocx	HKCR\CLSID\{396F7AC9-A0DD-11D3-93EC-00C0DFE7442A}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Documents and Settings\Xhevat\My Documents\WEB-down\Reailer.Org-Setup-0.0.16\Retailer.Org\vbalIml6.ocx	HKCR\CLSID\{396F7AD1-A0DD-11D3-93EC-00C0DFE7442A}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Documents and Settings\Xhevat\My Documents\WEB-down\Reailer.Org-Setup-0.0.16\Retailer.Org\vbalIml6.ocx	HKCR\CLSID\{396F7AD5-A0DD-11D3-93EC-00C0DFE7442A}
ActiveX/COM Issue	LocalServer32\C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\RarSFX2\Flash.exe	HKCR\CLSID\{597CAA70-72AA-11CF-831E-524153480000}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\WINDOWS\system32\eapahost.dll	HKCR\CLSID\{5A8371A3-0C6D-487b-B3C8-46D785C4C940}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll	HKCR\CLSID\{622fd888-4e91-4d68-84d4-7262fd0811bf}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogoManager\FileTransfer.dll	HKCR\CLSID\{623F5EC1-C2EB-438A-A7A6-6624EDE35915}
ActiveX/COM Issue	LocalServer32\"C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AcroRd32Info.exe" /PDFShell	HKCR\CLSID\{6F61556B-7104-4C71-EB97-A7168D683DBF}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\WINDOWS\system32\hticons.dll	HKCR\CLSID\{88895560-9AA2-1069-930E-00AA0030EBC8}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\%SystemRoot%\system32\eapa3hst.dll	HKCR\CLSID\{9DAA7B9D-CE5B-42CE-B942-32BBC284AC44}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogoManager\FileTransfer.dll	HKCR\CLSID\{A95894AB-9CAB-4A70-8581-D4F3BB1D1C21}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\%SystemRoot%\system32\eapa3hst.dll	HKCR\CLSID\{B0E28D63-52F6-4e30-992B-78ECF97268E9}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogoManager\FileTransfer.dll	HKCR\CLSID\{F835894F-104C-48E7-9DC6-CFEEFE5A0169}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Documents and Settings\Xhevat\My Documents\WEB-down\Reailer.Org-Setup-0.0.16\Retailer.Org\vbalLBar6.ocx	HKCR\CLSID\{FE1D1FA3-EC4B-11D3-B06C-00500427A693}
Open with Application Issue	"C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\ContentCopier.exe" "%1"	HKCR\Applications\ContentCopier.exe\shell\Open
Open with Application Issue	"C:\Program Files\Palo Alto Software\Business Plan Pro 2007\bppenu\Launcher.exe" "%1"	HKCR\Applications\Launcher.exe\shell\Open
Application Paths Issue	cmmgr32.exe - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmmgr32.exe	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\cmmgr32.exe
Application Paths Issue	pbrush.exe - %SystemRoot%\system32\mspaint.exe	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\pbrush.exe
Application Paths Issue	SCM Device Drivers - C:\PROGRA~1\KINGST~1\FCR-U2~1\SCM Device Drivers	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\SCM Device Drivers
Application Paths Issue	setup.exe - C:\Program Files\REALTEK Semiconductor Corp.\RTLSetup\setup.exe	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\setup.exe
Help File Issue	\nwindcs9.cnt	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Help
Help File Issue	\nwind9.cnt	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Help
Help File Issue	\nwind9.hlp	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Help
Help File Issue	\nwindcs9.hlp	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Help
Installer Reference Issue	C:\Program Files\Intel\ProSafe	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Folders
Installer Reference Issue	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Folders
Installer Reference Issue	C:\Program Files\Adobe\Security Update	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Folders
Uninstaller Reference Issue	"C:\Program Files\CodeGear\RAD Studio\6.0\RaveReports\unins000.exe"	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Rave Reports 7.6.0 BE_is1
Uninstaller Reference Issue	9CD348AE9C64C4B939B624E8E24F3903EFDFC82B	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\9CD348AE9C64C4B939B624E8E24F3903EFDFC82B
Uninstaller Reference Issue	Ask Toolbar_is1	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\Ask Toolbar_is1
Uninstaller Reference Issue	KB888111WXPSP2	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\KB888111WXPSP2
Uninstaller Reference Issue	KB893803v2	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\KB893803v2
Uninstaller Reference Issue	KB894391	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\KB894391
Uninstaller Reference Issue	Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
Uninstaller Reference Issue	MobiMB Mobile Media Browser	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\MobiMB Mobile Media Browser
Uninstaller Reference Issue	Mozilla Firefox (2.0.0.14)	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\Mozilla Firefox (2.0.0.14)
Uninstaller Reference Issue	Mozilla Firefox (2.0.0.3)	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\Mozilla Firefox (2.0.0.3)
Uninstaller Reference Issue	Mozilla Firefox (3.0.3)	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\Mozilla Firefox (3.0.3)
Uninstaller Reference Issue	NOD32	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\NOD32
Uninstaller Reference Issue	Nokia PC Suite	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\Nokia PC Suite
Uninstaller Reference Issue	Power Data Recovery_is1	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\Power Data Recovery_is1
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{09966C32-C34D-4FF4-8C7E-94A9630DDEF8}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{09966C32-C34D-4FF4-8C7E-94A9630DDEF8}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{125F0ACC-D3FC-402B-8D96-27F6E46D00D5}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{125F0ACC-D3FC-402B-8D96-27F6E46D00D5}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{14D00B5A-64AE-4D82-8751-EC1F486D9292}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{14D00B5A-64AE-4D82-8751-EC1F486D9292}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{17BD85F9-3B88-4C85-BB47-4AB8DD68F8BB}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{17BD85F9-3B88-4C85-BB47-4AB8DD68F8BB}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{19DBC608-AD2B-4F4C-AEE2-C19DAC252408}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{19DBC608-AD2B-4F4C-AEE2-C19DAC252408}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{3F17F488-C976-4DE5-86F1-66CDB7D89DAA}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{3F17F488-C976-4DE5-86F1-66CDB7D89DAA}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{45D68F08-56A0-4412-BB0F-8492BE978AC7}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{45D68F08-56A0-4412-BB0F-8492BE978AC7}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{558CD0A7-0548-4220-88FE-01CC1477DF61}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{558CD0A7-0548-4220-88FE-01CC1477DF61}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{5AC9F44E-06C7-41E3-A464-37177AB9105D}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{5AC9F44E-06C7-41E3-A464-37177AB9105D}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{625386A4-B6B6-4911-A6E8-23189C3F2D15}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{625386A4-B6B6-4911-A6E8-23189C3F2D15}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{78B75C6D-E53C-424C-BF83-4B63BD4A6682}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{78B75C6D-E53C-424C-BF83-4B63BD4A6682}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{7C3E3706-8FBD-4169-9726-0A47FBF9D32A}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{7C3E3706-8FBD-4169-9726-0A47FBF9D32A}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{901C63FD-6673-47A6-9B5F-B13E3EBFA470}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{901C63FD-6673-47A6-9B5F-B13E3EBFA470}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-A81200000003}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-A81200000003}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-A81200000003}_Adobe Reader 8.1.2	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-A81200000003}_Adobe Reader 8.1.2
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{AEB9948B-4FF2-47C9-990E-47014492A0FE}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{AEB9948B-4FF2-47C9-990E-47014492A0FE}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{C3CE4CED-46B0-407E-A703-7A83AAE02A36}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{C3CE4CED-46B0-407E-A703-7A83AAE02A36}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{CAED31B1-F1EF-4CD3-AE92-58FA3963DA3D}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{CAED31B1-F1EF-4CD3-AE92-58FA3963DA3D}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{D264B937-F97B-4C4F-AA6A-7C31FC09AC4B}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{D264B937-F97B-4C4F-AA6A-7C31FC09AC4B}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{DBC3FDEC-D5F4-439C-9A18-EF454A74E3DE}_is1	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{DBC3FDEC-D5F4-439C-9A18-EF454A74E3DE}_is1
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{DBE84DB2-1794-4244-9859-9B720CA89B4D}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{DBE84DB2-1794-4244-9859-9B720CA89B4D}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{E4AA17E3-D058-48B3-8D3B-E96FC2C95376}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{E4AA17E3-D058-48B3-8D3B-E96FC2C95376}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{F10DA4F3-D5E3-46F8-B403-EFBD44936922}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{F10DA4F3-D5E3-46F8-B403-EFBD44936922}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{F25DB693-5AF2-4739-B20A-EB8E05E0F72D}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{F25DB693-5AF2-4739-B20A-EB8E05E0F72D}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{F68E3631-68ED-4970-8D77-B81FE83AA6A1}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{F68E3631-68ED-4970-8D77-B81FE83AA6A1}
Uninstaller Reference Issue	{FBA6882A-8289-4DAF-A8D1-AD591FD9DF3A}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{FBA6882A-8289-4DAF-A8D1-AD591FD9DF3A}
Obsolete software key	AppDataLow	HKCU\Software\AppDataLow
Obsolete software key	HaaliMkx	HKCU\Software\HaaliMkx
Obsolete software key	QuickTime Alternative	HKCU\Software\QuickTime Alternative
Obsolete software key	Wget	HKCU\Software\Wget
Obsolete software key	IPPrivacy	HKLM\Software\IPPrivacy
Obsolete software key	lameme	HKLM\Software\lameme
Old Start Menu key	A-PDF Restrictions Remover	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MenuOrder\Start Menu2\Programs\A-PDF Restrictions Remover
Old Start Menu key	Disk Doctors NTFS Data Recovery	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MenuOrder\Start Menu2\Programs\Disk Doctors NTFS Data Recovery
Old Start Menu key	Disk Doctors Undelete	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MenuOrder\Start Menu2\Programs\Disk Doctors Undelete
Old Start Menu key	Disk Doctors Undelete (Demo)	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MenuOrder\Start Menu2\Programs\Disk Doctors Undelete (Demo)
Old Start Menu key	IP Hider	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MenuOrder\Start Menu2\Programs\IP Hider
Old Start Menu key	MobiMB Mobile Media Browser	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MenuOrder\Start Menu2\Programs\MobiMB Mobile Media Browser
Old Start Menu key	Nokia PC Suite	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MenuOrder\Start Menu2\Programs\Nokia PC Suite
Old Start Menu key	Nokia Software Updater	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MenuOrder\Start Menu2\Programs\Nokia Software Updater
Old Start Menu key	Palo Alto Software	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MenuOrder\Start Menu2\Programs\Palo Alto Software
Old Start Menu key	Power Data Recovery	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MenuOrder\Start Menu2\Programs\Power Data Recovery
Old Start Menu key	Spyware Doctor	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MenuOrder\Start Menu2\Programs\Spyware Doctor
Old Start Menu key	Voice Changer Software DIAMOND	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MenuOrder\Start Menu2\Programs\Voice Changer Software DIAMOND
Missing MUI Reference	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\is-DF5E2.tmp\advcheck162.tmp	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\MUICache
Missing MUI Reference	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\is-9C9T2.tmp\sdhelper161.tmp	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\MUICache
Missing MUI Reference	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\is-7KHSL.tmp\tools216.tmp	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\MUICache
Missing MUI Reference	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\is-2Q2JG.tmp\teatimer162.tmp	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\MUICache
Missing MUI Reference	C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\unins000.exe	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\MUICache
Missing MUI Reference	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\_iu14D2N.tmp	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\MUICache
Missing MUI Reference	C:\DOCUME~1\Xhevat\LOCALS~1\Temp\nsw561.tmp\ytb_setup.exe	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\MUICache
```


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's looking like the IP address is blocked somewhere outside of your network. Actually, since it doesn't even resolve the URL, maybe you have some odd DNS issue.

Just on a lark here, let's try replacing your DNS server. Follow the instructions at OpenDNS for Windows and configure to use OpenDNS for your DNS server. See if that makes a difference.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

If you go a while back in the thread, we did a nslookup microsoft.com and it resolved the IP.

See post 9


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I was looking at this.


> I did that and here's the result:
> Unable to resolve target system name microsoft.com.


Since we're spinning our wheels here, I figured I'd try a totally different tact, just to see if that made a difference.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

McAvelli said:


> And YES, I can access microsoft.com through https://www.ninjacloak.com.
> It's wierd because I can access microsoft.com from another machine with the same router. So it gotta be the problem at my laptop. I also tried to clean my PC with Spybot but nothing.


Could we see the tracert from the PC that can connect to microsoft.com


----------



## McAvelli (Apr 19, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> It's looking like the IP address is blocked somewhere outside of your network. Actually, since it doesn't even resolve the URL, maybe you have some odd DNS issue.
> 
> Just on a lark here, let's try replacing your DNS server. Follow the instructions at OpenDNS for Windows and configure to use OpenDNS for your DNS server. See if that makes a difference.


I have dynamic IP. But maybe my MAC is blocked somewhere. Is it safe to change the MAC address? There was a way in command prompt but I forgot.

I changed DNS srever and I'm using it right now, but there's no sign of change. It's pretty much th same:


```
C:\>nslookup microsoft.com
DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
*** Can't find server name for address 192.168.1.1: Timed out
*** Default servers are not available
Server:  UnKnown
Address:  192.168.1.1

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:    microsoft.com
Addresses:  207.46.197.32, 207.46.232.182
```


----------



## McAvelli (Apr 19, 2008)

avisitor said:


> Could we see the tracert from the PC that can connect to microsoft.com


*Here's the Trace Route from the other machine that CAN access microsoft.com:*

```
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert microsoft.com

Tracing route to microsoft.com [207.46.232.182]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  77.28.176.1
  3     7 ms     6 ms     7 ms  62.162.202.145
  4    13 ms    12 ms    12 ms  62.162.201.45
  5    14 ms    15 ms    15 ms  mk-sw-2-Po1.mt.net.mk [195.26.150.37]
  6    14 ms    14 ms    14 ms  MKWR01-Po2.mt.net.mk [195.26.150.54]
  7    27 ms    27 ms    27 ms  pos5-2.border0-ip2.net.telekom.hu [84.1.64.13]
  8    29 ms    29 ms    29 ms  bpt-b1-link.telia.net [213.248.79.9]
  9    46 ms    46 ms    46 ms  ffm-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.251.182]
 10    58 ms    58 ms    58 ms  prs-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.248.69]
 11   143 ms   137 ms   138 ms  ash-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.252.36]
 12   147 ms   203 ms   211 ms  microsoft-ic-119510-ash-bb1.c.telia.net [213.248.89.18]
 13   138 ms   137 ms   137 ms  ge-0-3-0-57.ash-64cb-1b.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.41.57]
 14   174 ms   175 ms   175 ms  gig6-0.core1.was1.us.msn.net [207.46.38.1]
 15   173 ms   173 ms   173 ms  ge-7-0-0-0.dal-64cb-1a.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.46.149]
 16   224 ms   224 ms   229 ms  ge-1-0-0-0.co2-64c-1a.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.45.94]
 17   218 ms   219 ms   218 ms  ge-0-1-0-0.wst-64cb-1a.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.34.9]
 18   217 ms   236 ms   217 ms  ge-0-2-0-0.tuk-64cb-1b.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.40.22]
 19   218 ms   218 ms   217 ms  ten1-2.tuk-76c-1a.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.44.50]
 20   217 ms   218 ms   218 ms  po17.tuk-65ns-mcs-1b.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.35.146]
 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 23     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 24     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 25     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 26     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 27     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 28     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 29     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 30     *        *        *     Request timed out.

Trace complete.
```
*And here's Laptop's Trace Route (domain):*

```
C:\Documents and Settings\Xhevat>tracert microsoft.com
Unable to resolve target system name microsoft.com.
```
*
Laptop's Trace Route (IP):*

```
C:\Documents and Settings\Xhevat>tracert 207.46.232.182

Tracing route to 207.46.232.182 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     8 ms     7 ms     7 ms  77.28.176.1
  3     7 ms     8 ms     8 ms  62.162.202.145
  4    13 ms    13 ms    13 ms  62.162.201.45
  5    15 ms    16 ms    15 ms  mk-sw-2-Po1.mt.net.mk [195.26.150.37]
  6    15 ms    15 ms    15 ms  MKWR01-Po2.mt.net.mk [195.26.150.54]
  7    27 ms    27 ms    28 ms  pos5-2.border0-ip2.net.telekom.hu [84.1.64.13]
  8    29 ms    30 ms    29 ms  bpt-b1-link.telia.net [213.248.79.9]
  9    47 ms    47 ms    46 ms  ffm-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.251.182]
 10    59 ms    57 ms    57 ms  prs-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.251.210]
 11   138 ms   148 ms   138 ms  ash-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.252.36]
 12   152 ms   211 ms   318 ms  microsoft-ic-119510-ash-bb1.c.telia.net [213.248.89.18]
 13   137 ms   137 ms   137 ms  ge-0-3-0-57.ash-64cb-1b.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.41.57]
 14   274 ms   371 ms   332 ms  gig6-0.core1.was1.us.msn.net [207.46.38.1]
 15   484 ms   332 ms   218 ms  ge-7-0-0-0.dal-64cb-1a.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.46.149]
 16   224 ms   228 ms   224 ms  ge-1-0-0-0.co2-64c-1a.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.45.94]
 17   219 ms   218 ms   219 ms  ge-0-1-0-0.wst-64cb-1a.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.34.9]
 18   219 ms   219 ms   218 ms  ge-0-2-0-0.tuk-64cb-1b.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.40.22]
 19   218 ms   218 ms   218 ms  ten1-2.tuk-76c-1a.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.44.50]
 20   218 ms   218 ms   219 ms  po17.tuk-65ns-mcs-1b.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.35.146]
 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 23     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 24     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 25     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 26     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 27     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 28     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 29     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 30     *        *        *     Request timed out.

Trace complete.
```


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Your MAC address is a layer 2 thing, therefore, it's something on your local network, not on the internet, since you go through a router. It doesn't have anything to do with your not being able to get to microsoft.com


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigured? I'm running out of things to try on the local machine, maybe there's some filtering enabled on the router?


----------



## McAvelli (Apr 19, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> Have you reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigured? I'm running out of things to try on the local machine, maybe there's some filtering enabled on the router?


I tried that too. I tried even without router, with modem directly but there's no sign of change. Something is f... up with my network resources. Anyway I will reformat my PC these days ans put an end to this mistery. I appreciate your help *JohnWill avisitor and JXJ* and sorry for the lost time and thank you for your effort.:up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sorry we can't seem to come up with the *Silver Bullet* for this one, it's certainly an odd one.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I assume you cant do your windows update either with this problem
so you can treat it as an an update issue which microsoft happens to give free unlimited support for.
I would give it a try.


----------

